# Vampire Bloodlines help plz



## Eathan12 (Jul 24, 2007)

hi im haveing a prob trying to get this game to work this is the messige i get when loading the game up Runtime error and crashs out what shall i do? :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Eathan12 (Jul 24, 2007)

ok i got this if this helps 

* * * Vampire Crash Data Log, Generated From Exe Built On: Oct 6 2004 * * *

vampire caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005) 
in module engine.dll at 001b:201201f6.

Read from location 00000000 caused an access violation.

Context:
EDI: 0x0000f120 ESI: 0x00000112 EAX: 0x00000000
EBX: 0x00000000 ECX: 0x00000000 EDX: 0x20186cf8
EIP: 0x201201f6 EBP: 0x201cc6e0 SegCs: 0x0000001b
EFlags: 0x00010246 ESP: 0x0012d23c SegSs: 0x00000023

Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 01 ff 50 34 e8 a0 ed 00 00 6a 01 68 fc 03 00 

-----[ SysInfo ]-----
Error occurred at 7/24/2007 09:38:38.
1 processor(s), type 586.
67% memory in use.
512 MBytes physical memory.
165 MBytes physical memory free.
1247 MBytes paging file.
688 MBytes paging file free.
2048 MBytes user address space.
1724 MBytes user address space free.

-----[ StackTrace ]-----
0x3F5105EC : <unknown symbol> in <unknown module>

-----[ ScopeTrace ]-----
SCOPE_TRACE data, stack depth = 5
04. CGame::WindowProc () 
03. HLEngineWindowProc () 
02. RunListenServer () 
01. CEngineAPI::Run () 
00. LauncherMain ()


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.be sure you have the latest direct-x version.


----------



## Eathan12 (Jul 24, 2007)

kk ty downloading now


----------



## Eathan12 (Jul 24, 2007)

i have done all the 3 things but i still have the prob heres what it said....

Runtime Error!

Program: ...rogram Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\vampire.exe

This application has requested to runtime to terminate in an unusual way.
Please contact the application`s support team fo more information

ths is the error notepad..

-----[ ModuleList ]-----
Module 1
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\vampire.exe
Image Base: 0x00400000 Image Size: 0x00016000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cd8f
File Size: 1291215 File Time: 10/7/2004 06:12:46

Module 2
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\vstdlib.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00018000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cbb9
File Size: 94268 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 3
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\tier0.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00034000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cbb5
File Size: 180280 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 4
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\filesystem_stdio.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00027000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc44
File Size: 155737 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:42

Module 5
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\zlib1.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00012000
Checksum: 0x00017753 Time Stamp: 0x3fb967d0
File Size: 55808 File Time: 10/6/2004 12:38:24

Module 6
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\materialsystem.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00297000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cbf7
File Size: 356426 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:42

Module 7
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\vgui2.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00042000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc1e
File Size: 192572 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 8
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\vguimatsurface.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00051000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc2f
File Size: 274506 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 9
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\stdshader_dbg.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00022000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc00
File Size: 81920 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 10
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\stdshader_dx6.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x0002c000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc06
File Size: 126976 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 11
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\stdshader_dx7.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x0001e000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc0b
File Size: 69632 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 12
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\stdshader_dx8.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00039000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x41670a8c
File Size: 172032 File Time: 10/8/2004 14:57:54

Module 13
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\stdshader_dx9.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x0001b000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cc16
File Size: 57344 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 14
C:\WINDOWS\system32\python21.dll
Image Base: 0x1e100000 Image Size: 0x000af000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x3b6063bf
File Size: 708696 File Time: 10/19/2001 12:18:00

Module 15
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\dbghelp.dll
Image Base: 0x02800000 Image Size: 0x00100000
Checksum: 0x000e93e1 Time Stamp: 0x40b29313
File Size: 940032 File Time: 10/6/2004 20:35:02

Module 16
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\launcher.dll
Image Base: 0x10000000 Image Size: 0x00011000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cd8c
File Size: 69694 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:42

Module 17
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\vampire_python21.dll
Image Base: 0x1e100000 Image Size: 0x000ae000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cbcc
File Size: 704580 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 18
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Python\Python21\win32\win32api.pyd
Image Base: 0x1e200000 Image Size: 0x0000e000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x3b60658b
File Size: 57439 File Time: 10/25/2001 07:56:00

Module 19
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PyWinTypes21.dll
Image Base: 0x1e600000 Image Size: 0x0000e000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x3b60641d
File Size: 57344 File Time: 10/19/2001 12:19:00

Module 20
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\engine.dll
Image Base: 0x20000000 Image Size: 0x013bb000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x41afaf48
File Size: 1986620 File Time: 12/2/2004 16:11:58

Module 21
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\VPHYSICS.DLL
Image Base: 0x26000000 Image Size: 0x00102000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164ce73
File Size: 979006 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:44

Module 22
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\shaderapidx9.dll
Image Base: 0x2a000000 Image Size: 0x00175000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x4164cbee
File Size: 401490 File Time: 10/6/2004 22:11:42

Module 23
C:\Program Files\Activision\Vampire - Bloodlines\bin\binkw32.dll
Image Base: 0x30000000 Image Size: 0x00068000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x40dc8996
File Size: 338944 File Time: 10/6/2004 12:38:04

Module 24
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
Image Base: 0x4fdd0000 Image Size: 0x001a6000
Checksum: 0x001a0419 Time Stamp: 0x41109693
File Size: 1689088 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 25
C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Image Base: 0x5ad70000 Image Size: 0x00038000
Checksum: 0x0003e638 Time Stamp: 0x411096bb
File Size: 218624 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 26
C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Image Base: 0x5b0a0000 Image Size: 0x00007000
Checksum: 0x00011992 Time Stamp: 0x3b7dfeb9
File Size: 13312 File Time: 8/17/2001 23:36:34

Module 27
C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Image Base: 0x5cd70000 Image Size: 0x00007000
Checksum: 0x00010b65 Time Stamp: 0x3b7dfebb
File Size: 14848 File Time: 8/17/2001 23:36:30

Module 28
C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
Image Base: 0x5d090000 Image Size: 0x0009a000
Checksum: 0x0009ecce Time Stamp: 0x44ef1b36
File Size: 617472 File Time: 8/25/2006 16:45:58

Module 29
C:\DOCUME~1\Norman\LOCALS~1\Temp\~e5.0001.dir.0000\~df394b.tmp
Image Base: 0x66700000 Image Size: 0x0016f000
Checksum: 0x00000000 Time Stamp: 0x40f27a24
File Size: 805916 File Time: 7/25/2007 08:15:20

Module 30
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HID.DLL
Image Base: 0x688f0000 Image Size: 0x00009000
Checksum: 0x00005dec Time Stamp: 0x4110969c
File Size: 20992 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 31
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT8.dll
Image Base: 0x6ce10000 Image Size: 0x00038000
Checksum: 0x00035fd0 Time Stamp: 0x411096b0
File Size: 181760 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 32
C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
Image Base: 0x6d990000 Image Size: 0x00006000
Checksum: 0x0000f76d Time Stamp: 0x41109692
File Size: 8192 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 33
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
Image Base: 0x71aa0000 Image Size: 0x00008000
Checksum: 0x0000aff6 Time Stamp: 0x411096f3
File Size: 19968 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 34
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
Image Base: 0x71ab0000 Image Size: 0x00017000
Checksum: 0x0002030b Time Stamp: 0x411096f2
File Size: 82944 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 35
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
Image Base: 0x71ad0000 Image Size: 0x00009000
Checksum: 0x00012c31 Time Stamp: 0x411096ff
File Size: 22528 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 36
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Image Base: 0x74720000 Image Size: 0x0004b000
Checksum: 0x00049029 Time Stamp: 0x411096ea
File Size: 294400 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 37
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
Image Base: 0x755c0000 Image Size: 0x0002e000
Checksum: 0x0002b923 Time Stamp: 0x411096eb
File Size: 177152 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:14

Module 38
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
Image Base: 0x76390000 Image Size: 0x0001d000
Checksum: 0x0002a024 Time Stamp: 0x411096ae
File Size: 110080 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 39
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
Image Base: 0x76b40000 Image Size: 0x0002d000
Checksum: 0x0002ed0a Time Stamp: 0x411096d6
File Size: 176128 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 40
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
Image Base: 0x76c30000 Image Size: 0x0002e000
Checksum: 0x0003069e Time Stamp: 0x411096b9
File Size: 176640 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 41
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
Image Base: 0x76c90000 Image Size: 0x00028000
Checksum: 0x0002e238 Time Stamp: 0x411096a9
File Size: 144384 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 42
C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
Image Base: 0x77120000 Image Size: 0x0008c000
Checksum: 0x00096957 Time Stamp: 0x411096f3
File Size: 553472 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:44

Module 43
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll
Image Base: 0x773d0000 Image Size: 0x00103000
Checksum: 0x0010f2bd Time Stamp: 0x44ef1b33
File Size: 1054208 File Time: 8/25/2006 16:45:56

Module 44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Image Base: 0x774e0000 Image Size: 0x0013d000
Checksum: 0x0013dc6b Time Stamp: 0x42e5be93
File Size: 1285120 File Time: 7/26/2005 05:39:48

Module 45
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.DLL
Image Base: 0x77920000 Image Size: 0x000f3000
Checksum: 0x000f596b Time Stamp: 0x411096b0
File Size: 983552 File Time: 8/4/2004 00:56:46

Module 46
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
Image Base: 0x77a80000 Image Size: 0x00094000
Checksum: 0x00096491 Time Stamp: 0x41109691
File Size: 597504 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 47
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
Image Base: 0x77b20000 Image Size: 0x00012000
Checksum: 0x000116ad Time Stamp: 0x411096e3
File Size: 57344 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 48
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
Image Base: 0x77b40000 Image Size: 0x00022000
Checksum: 0x00026328 Time Stamp: 0x411096b4
File Size: 126976 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 49
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.DLL
Image Base: 0x77c00000 Image Size: 0x00008000
Checksum: 0x00011d78 Time Stamp: 0x411096b7
File Size: 18944 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:46

Module 50
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Image Base: 0x77c10000 Image Size: 0x00058000
Checksum: 0x00057cd3 Time Stamp: 0x41109752
File Size: 343040 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:44

Module 51
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL
Image Base: 0x77dd0000 Image Size: 0x0009b000
Checksum: 0x000a0de4 Time Stamp: 0x411096a7
File Size: 616960 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:42

Module 52
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
Image Base: 0x77e70000 Image Size: 0x00091000
Checksum: 0x0009c482 Time Stamp: 0x411096ae
File Size: 581120 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:44

Module 53
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.DLL
Image Base: 0x77f10000 Image Size: 0x00047000
Checksum: 0x00047da0 Time Stamp: 0x45f02d7c
File Size: 281600 File Time: 3/8/2007 16:36:28

Module 54
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
Image Base: 0x77f60000 Image Size: 0x00076000
Checksum: 0x00078e4c Time Stamp: 0x46261323
File Size: 474112 File Time: 4/18/2007 13:46:28

Module 55
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
Image Base: 0x7c800000 Image Size: 0x000f5000
Checksum: 0x000f9293 Time Stamp: 0x46239bd5
File Size: 984576 File Time: 4/16/2007 16:52:54

Module 56
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Image Base: 0x7c900000 Image Size: 0x000b0000
Checksum: 0x000af2f7 Time Stamp: 0x411096b4
File Size: 708096 File Time: 8/4/2004 08:56:36

Module 57
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Image Base: 0x7c9c0000 Image Size: 0x00815000
Checksum: 0x00817025 Time Stamp: 0x45885f0b
File Size: 8453632 File Time: 12/19/2006 22:52:18

Module 58
C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
Image Base: 0x7e410000 Image Size: 0x00090000
Checksum: 0x000940e1 Time Stamp: 0x45f02d7c
File Size: 577536 File Time: 3/8/2007 16:36:28



Stack:
0x0012d23c: 200fe508 0012d314 201cc6e0 0012d2d8 ... ....... ....
0x0012d24c: 00000000 00000000 21301758 0012d2cc ........X.0!....
0x0012d25c: 00000000 4fdf6040 0012d290 7e418734 [email protected]`.O....4.A~
0x0012d26c: 200fe720 00000006 00000001 00000000 .. ............
0x0012d27c: 4fdf6040 dcbaabcd 00000000 0012d2cc @`.O............
0x0012d28c: 4fdf6040 0012d2f8 7e418bd9 200fe767 @`.O......A~g.. 
0x0012d29c: 000203fc 00000112 0000f120 00000000 ........ .......
0x0012d2ac: 200fe720 7e418734 000203fc 00000112 .. 4.A~........
0x0012d2bc: 0000f120 00000000 200fe720 dcbaabcd ....... .. ....
0x0012d2cc: 00000000 0012d314 200fe720 0012d340 ........ .. @...
0x0012d2dc: 7e418816 200fe720 000203fc 00000112 ..A~ .. ........
0x0012d2ec: 0000f120 00000000 00000112 200fe720 ........... .. 
0x0012d2fc: 00000112 00000014 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d30c: 00000000 00000010 00000000 00576474 ............tdW.
0x0012d31c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 0012d2f4 ................
0x0012d32c: 0012ce60 0012d43c 7e440457 7e418830 `...<...W.D~0.A~
0x0012d33c: 00000000 0012d370 7e41c63f 00000000 ....p...?.A~....
0x0012d34c: 200fe720 000203fc 00000112 0000f120 .. ........ ...
0x0012d35c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000f120 ............ ...
0x0012d36c: 000203fc 0012d390 7e41f65d 200fe720 ........].A~ .. 
0x0012d37c: 000203fc 00000112 0000f120 00000000 ........ .......
0x0012d38c: 00000001 0012d3b8 4fdf6299 200fe720 .........b.O .. 
0x0012d39c: 000203fc 00000112 0000f120 00000000 ........ .......
0x0012d3ac: 0012d420 00000000 4fdf6040 0012d3e4 [email protected]`.O....
0x0012d3bc: 7e418734 200fe720 00000112 0000f120 4.A~ .. .... ...
0x0012d3cc: 00000000 4fdf6040 dcbaabcd 00000000 [email protected]`.O........
0x0012d3dc: 0012d420 4fdf6040 0012d44c 7e418816 [email protected]`.OL.....A~
0x0012d3ec: 4fdf6040 000203fc 00000112 0000f120 @`.O........ ...
0x0012d3fc: 00000000 0012d4dc 0012d4d4 00576460 ............`dW.
0x0012d40c: 00000014 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d41c: 00000010 00000000 00000030 00000001 ........0.......
0x0012d42c: 00000000 00000000 0012d400 0012ce60 ............`...
0x0012d43c: 0012d49c 7e440457 7e418830 00000000 ....W.D~0.A~....
0x0012d44c: 0012d4ac 7e4189cd 00000000 4fdf6040 [email protected]`.O
0x0012d45c: 000203fc 00000112 0000f120 00000000 ........ .......
0x0012d46c: 00576474 00000001 00000000 005783b0 tdW...........W.
0x0012d47c: 00000000 7e4185a4 000203fc 00000001 ......A~........
0x0012d48c: 0000f120 00000000 0012d474 0012ce60 .......t...`...
0x0012d49c: 0012e9f8 7e440457 7e4189f0 ffffffff ....W.D~..A~....
0x0012d4ac: 0012d4bc 7e418a10 0012d4d4 00000000 ......A~........
0x0012d4bc: 0012d4f4 7e42dbbf 0012d4d4 000203fc ......B~........
0x0012d4cc: 00000001 00000000 000203fc 00000112 ................
0x0012d4dc: 0000f120 00000000 00031881 00000098 ...............
0x0012d4ec: 000002cf 00000000 0012d51c 7e42593f ............?YB~
0x0012d4fc: 00020110 000203fc 00000001 00000001 ................
0x0012d50c: 00000000 00010015 0012d938 00000000 ........8.......
0x0012d51c: 0012d7dc 7e43a91e 7e410000 02329778 ......C~..A~x.2.
0x0012d52c: 000203fc 7e439fde 0012d938 00000000 ......C~8.......
0x0012d53c: 00000001 0012d938 00000001 0000004b ....8.......K...
0x0012d54c: 00000172 003e1b48 00000061 00000000 r...H.>.a.......
0x0012d55c: 000000eb 000000e6 00000012 00000000 ................
0x0012d56c: 0023ded8 00000000 00000000 00000000 ..#.............
0x0012d57c: 00000500 000002b2 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d58c: 00000172 0000005b 00000000 000203fc r...[...........
0x0012d59c: 00000000 0000002f 000002b2 0000005b ..../.......[...
0x0012d5ac: 00000000 00000020 02329778 00000000 .... ...x.2.....
0x0012d5bc: 50022080 000001a1 00012010 000001bd . .P..... ......
0x0012d5cc: 02329818 00000000 00000000 00000000 ..2.............
0x0012d5dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d5ec: 00200000 0012d690 0012d690 0012d690 .. .............
0x0012d5fc: 00000020 00000020 7c90ee18 7c910970 ... ......|p..|
0x0012d60c: 7c97e4c0 7c913e6f 7c913e62 00000208 ...|o>.|b>.|....
0x0012d61c: 0012d9ec 0012d9c4 00000080 7c910738 ............8..|
0x0012d62c: ffffffff 7c910732 0012d644 00000000 ....2..|D.......
0x0012d63c: 7c9105c8 0015d320 0012d710 7c910551 ...| .......Q..|
0x0012d64c: 00141048 7c91056d 0014d336 00000000 H...m..|6.......
0x0012d65c: 0012d690 00140000 7c910732 0000004d ........2..|M...
0x0012d66c: 001414f8 00140000 0014d0d8 0012d668 ............h...
0x0012d67c: 00000000 0012d8ac 7c90ee18 7c910738 ...........|8..|
0x0012d68c: ffffffff 7c910000 7c9131dc 7c913212 .......|.1.|.2.|
0x0012d69c: 7c913281 7c913288 00000000 00000000 .2.|.2.|........
0x0012d6ac: 00000000 0012d958 0012d6a4 7c9163a8 ....X........c.|
0x0012d6bc: 0012d958 7c90ee18 7c913290 ffffffff X......|.2.|....
0x0012d6cc: 7c913288 7c916433 00000001 0bd00d17 .2.|3d.|........
0x0012d6dc: 7c916315 00000000 77c14366 00000000 .c.|....fC.w....
0x0012d6ec: 00000000 7c9105c8 0014d0d0 0012d72c .......|....,...
0x0012d6fc: 00140000 7c910732 0000000b 00140898 ....2..|........
0x0012d70c: 00140000 022da5e0 0012d704 0012d9b4 ......-.........
0x0012d71c: 0012d948 7c90ee18 7c910738 ffffffff H......|8..|....
0x0012d72c: 7c910732 7c9106ab 7c9106eb 00000025 2..|...|...|%...
0x0012d73c: 0012d9b0 00000025 00120000 1e60c2dc ....%.........`.
0x0012d74c: 0012da0c 1e206ce0 77c61b00 00000000 .....l ....w....
0x0012d75c: 0012d990 0012d9e0 7c812a5b 0000001b ........[*.|....
0x0012d76c: 00000202 0012d98c 00120023 002448b8 ........#....H$.
0x0012d77c: 0012d84c 1e200000 ffffffff 0012d7a0 L..... .........
0x0012d78c: 0012d7a0 024e1e90 7e4184fc 7e41ba0e ......N...A~..A~
0x0012d79c: 000203fc 00000001 00012010 0012d938 ......... ..8...
0x0012d7ac: 00000000 7e41b96b 00012010 0012d938 ....k.A~. ..8...
0x0012d7bc: 00000000 ffffffff 0012d7b4 7c801be6 ...............|
0x0012d7cc: 0012e9f8 7e440457 7e41b970 00004cff ....W.D~p.A~.L..
0x0012d7dc: 0012d92c 7e43a284 0012d938 00000000 ,.....C~8.......
0x0012d7ec: ffffffff 00000001 00000001 7c91056d ............m..|
0x0012d7fc: 0014d330 00000000 003e0850 0012d838 0.......P.>.8...
0x0012d80c: 00000000 0012d84c 00000000 00000000 ....L...........
0x0012d81c: 7e4120ec 00000000 00000001 7c910945 . A~........E..|
0x0012d82c: 7c91094e 00000000 00000000 7ffdd000 N..|............
0x0012d83c: 0012da60 77c3f931 7ffdd000 7c901005 `...1..w.......|
0x0012d84c: 00000000 00010000 7ffdd000 000001a0 ................
0x0012d85c: 7c91440e 7c910970 7c97e4c0 7c914481 .D.|p..|...|.D.|
0x0012d86c: 7c8845f8 7c9143a1 00020688 00000000 .E.|.C.|........
0x0012d87c: 0012daa8 00140000 7c910738 00000000 ........8..|....
0x0012d88c: 7e415000 0012d95e 7e4138f8 00000148 .PA~^....8A~H...
0x0012d89c: 0012d8ec 7c919bd3 0012d95e 000002dc .......|^.......
0x0012d8ac: 7e410000 7e414490 7e415000 00000000 ..A~.DA~.PA~....
0x0012d8bc: 00000001 0012d95c 00000000 00000001 ....\...........
0x0012d8cc: 7e410000 7e4100d8 0012d8c4 00000001 ..A~..A~........
0x0012d8dc: 0012d8fc 7c910895 7e410000 00000000 .......|..A~....
0x0012d8ec: 0012d9b8 7c919a9c 0000000b 0012d95e .......|....^...
0x0012d8fc: 0012d958 0012d958 0012d95e 7c919b3f X...X...^...?..|
0x0012d90c: 7c97c0d8 7c919aeb 77c14004 7c80ada0 ...|...|[email protected]|
0x0012d91c: 0000ffff 7ffdf000 00000000 00004cff .............L..
0x0012d92c: 0012d984 7e4661d3 0012d938 00000028 .....aF~8...(...
0x0012d93c: 000203fc 00000000 0023ded8 022da5e0 ..........#...-.
0x0012d94c: 00012010 00000000 00000000 00000000 . ..............
0x0012d95c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0012d7f4 ................
0x0012d96c: 0012d804 00000001 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d97c: ffffffff 00000000 0012d9b8 7e466278 ............xbF~
0x0012d98c: 000203fc 0023ded8 022da5e0 00012010 ......#...-.. ..
0x0012d99c: 00000000 ffffffff 7e410000 7c80ada0 ..........A~...|
0x0012d9ac: 000203fc 022da5e0 0023ded8 0012d9d8 ......-...#.....
0x0012d9bc: 7e450617 000203fc 0012da3c 77c12cc0 ..E~....<....,.w
0x0012d9cc: 00012010 00000000 ffffffff 0012d9f4 . ..............
0x0012d9dc: 7e4505cf 000203fc 0012da3c 77c12cc0 ..E~....<....,.w
0x0012d9ec: 00012010 00000000 0012da28 77c39300 . ......(......w
0x0012d9fc: 000203fc 0012da3c 77c12cc0 00012010 ....<....,.w. ..
0x0012da0c: 0012db28 77c14366 0012db3d 00000000 (...fC.w=.......
0x0012da1c: 00000000 00000001 0000000c 0012dc48 ............H...
0x0012da2c: 77c3b127 0012da3c 77c12cc0 00012010 '..w<....,.w. ..
0x0012da3c: 746e7552 20656d69 6f727245 0a0a2172 Runtime Error!..
0x0012da4c: 676f7250 3a6d6172 2e2e2e20 72676f72 Program: ...rogr
0x0012da5c: 46206d61 73656c69 7463415c 73697669 am Files\Activis
0x0012da6c: 5c6e6f69 706d6156 20657269 6c42202d ion\Vampire - Bl
0x0012da7c: 6c646f6f 73656e69 6d61765c 65726970 oodlines\vampire
0x0012da8c: 6578652e 0a0d0a0a 73696854 70706120 .exe....This app
0x0012da9c: 6163696c 6e6f6974 73616820 71657220 lication has req
0x0012daac: 74736575 74206465 52206568 69746e75 uested the Runti
0x0012dabc: 7420656d 6574206f 6e696d72 20657461 me to terminate 
0x0012dacc: 69207469 6e61206e 756e7520 6c617573 it in an unusual
0x0012dadc: 79617720 6c500a2e 65736165 6e6f6320 way..Please con
0x0012daec: 74636174 65687420 70706120 6163696c tact the applica
0x0012dafc: 6e6f6974 73207327 6f707075 74207472 tion's support t
0x0012db0c: 206d6165 20726f66 65726f6d 666e6920 eam for more inf
0x0012db1c: 616d726f 6e6f6974 000a0d2e 1e60c2dc ormation......`.
0x0012db2c: 7c859d78 1e206ce0 00db08c8 00000018 x..|.l .........
0x0012db3c: 2e2e2e43 72676f72 46206d61 73656c69 C...rogram Files
0x0012db4c: 7463415c 73697669 5c6e6f69 706d6156 \Activision\Vamp
0x0012db5c: 20657269 6c42202d 6c646f6f 73656e69 ire - Bloodlines
0x0012db6c: 6d61765c 65726970 6578652e 206e6f00 \vampire.exe.on 
0x0012db7c: 656c6946 79505c73 6e6f6874 7479505c Files\Python\Pyt
0x0012db8c: 326e6f68 69775c31 5c32336e 336e6977 hon21\win32\win3
0x0012db9c: 69706132 6479702e 00000000 024c56d8 2api.pyd.....VL.
0x0012dbac: 00000000 77c2c2e3 00000060 02007798 .......w`....w..
0x0012dbbc: 00db0000 00db0000 77c35c94 0012dc08 .........\.w....
0x0012dbcc: 7c90ee18 7c9106f0 ffffffff 000106eb ...|...|........
0x0012dbdc: 0000000c 0012db3c 00000000 0012dc30 ....<.......0...
0x0012dbec: 77c3a52e 77c61b90 0012dc00 77c3b967 ...w...w....g..w
0x0012dbfc: 00000012 0012dc40 77c40e6f 77c5fcc0 [email protected]
0x0012dc0c: 77c40e66 1e60c2dc 00000000 1e206ce0 f..w..`......l .
0x0012dc1c: 00000051 77c5fcc0 00000000 0012dc10 Q......w........
0x0012dc2c: 000083b8 0012d9f8 77c35c94 0012e9f8 .........\.w....
0x0012dc3c: 7c839aa8 7c85a000 0000df82 00000000 ...|...|........
0x0012dc4c: 77c36bba 0000000a 02713750 00000000 .k.w....P7q.....
0x0012dc5c: 1e6057a9 1e60c2dc 0012de24 00000000 .W`...`.$.......
0x0012dc6c: 1e605cb5 1e206ce7 00000000 1e13a88f .\`..l .........
0x0012dc7c: 00000003 00000000 1e19153c 0012de24 ........<...$...
0x0012dc8c: 1e13928f 0012de24 0012dccc 77c5fd00 ....$..........w
0x0012dc9c: 00db6f50 00000000 1e138b87 0012de24 Po..........$...
0x0012dcac: 77c5fd00 0012dccc 00000003 00000008 ...w............
0x0012dcbc: 0012de24 0012de24 024d6bf4 77c5fd00 $...$....kM....w
0x0012dccc: 505c3a43 72676f72 46206d61 73656c69 C:\Program Files
0x0012dcdc: 6d6f435c 206e6f6d 656c6946 79505c73 \Common Files\Py
0x0012dcec: 6e6f6874 7479505c 326e6f68 69775c31 thon\Python21\wi
0x0012dcfc: 5c32336e 336e6977 69706132 6479702e n32\win32api.pyd
0x0012dd0c: 63797000 00006300 1e17fcbd 1e17fca0 .pyc.c..........
0x0012dd1c: 0012df48 7c90ee18 7c910738 ffffffff H......|8..|....
0x0012dd2c: 7c910732 0012dd64 00db0000 1e134635 2..|d.......5F..
0x0012dd3c: 1e19153c 0012dd6c 0012df34 0012df28 <...l...4...(...
0x0012dd4c: 1e134461 1e19153c 0012dd6c 0012df34 aD..<...l...4...
0x0012dd5c: 0012de20 00000003 1e134167 1e19153c .......gA..<...
0x0012dd6c: 1e17fcbd 0012df34 0012dda0 0012de20 ....4....... ...
0x0012dd7c: 1e10b600 00db5718 00000000 00000001 .....W..........
0x0012dd8c: 00000004 1e17fcbe 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012dd9c: 1e17fcb8 7c9106eb 024b3fa0 00000034 .......|.?K.4...
0x0012ddac: 00000000 7c910732 024b5aec 00dbb378 ....2..|.ZK.x...
0x0012ddbc: 0012de20 0012de24 00000000 1e15c810 ...$...........
0x0012ddcc: 024b57a0 1e1387b6 1e19153c 0012de24 .WK.....<...$...
0x0012dddc: 0012de24 0012de24 024d6bf4 00000008 $...$....kM.....
0x0012ddec: 1e10b600 00db5718 00000000 00000001 .....W..........
0x0012ddfc: 1e138496 1e19153c 1e19153c 024d6bf4 ....<...<....kM.
0x0012de0c: 00000008 0012de20 1e10b600 00db5718 .... ........W..
0x0012de1c: 00000001 00000008 336e6977 69706132 ........win32api
0x0012de2c: 1e180000 0012dff4 0012de60 0012dee0 ........`.......
0x0012de3c: 1e10cac0 00db63f8 00000000 00000001 .....c..........
0x0012de4c: 00000002 1e180033 00000000 00000002 ....3...........
0x0012de5c: 1e180030 00000000 00000000 00000000 0...............
0x0012de6c: 1e1a2e64 024b3d74 0012de84 00000000 d...t=K.........
0x0012de7c: 7c9105c8 024b7c28 0012df50 7c910551 ...|(|K.P...Q..|
0x0012de8c: 00db07a8 7c91056d 00db5718 024b7c30 ....m..|.W..0|K.
0x0012de9c: 024b1de0 00000000 7c9105c8 024b8288 ..K........|..K.
0x0012deac: 0012df78 7c910551 00db0778 7c91056d x...Q..|x...m..|
0x0012debc: 024d8ed0 024b8290 024b7784 024b1d80 ..M...K..wK...K.
0x0012decc: 00000006 00db0178 0012dee4 00000000 ....x...........
0x0012dedc: 7c9105c8 024b8288 0012dfb0 7c910551 ...|..K.....Q..|
0x0012deec: 00db0778 00000030 024d8ed0 024b8290 x...0.....M...K.
0x0012defc: 00000000 024b7c30 00000000 7c9105c8 ....0|K........|
0x0012df0c: 00000030 0000dfdc 00db0000 00db0000 0...............
0x0012df1c: 7c91056d 1e133e6f 024b7aec 1e13835f m..|o>...zK._...
0x0012df2c: 00000000 024b5aec 1e19153c 1e19153c .....ZK.<...<...
0x0012df3c: 00db5718 1e10b658 024d6bf4 024b5aec .W..X....kM..ZK.
0x0012df4c: 1e19153c 1e19153c 1e19153c 1e19153c <...<...<...<...
0x0012df5c: 024b5aec 1e112edd 00000000 024d6bf4 .ZK..........kM.
0x0012df6c: 00db5718 024b7aec 1e19153c 024b1de0 .W...zK.<.....K.
0x0012df7c: 1e112de1 00db5718 024b7aec 00000000 .-...W...zK.....
0x0012df8c: 024b7aec 1e112d6f 00db5718 024b7aec .zK.o-...W...zK.
0x0012df9c: 00000000 00db5718 024b7aec 1e11165c .....W...zK.\...
0x0012dfac: 00db5718 024b7aec 00000000 024d84e0 .W...zK.......M.
0x0012dfbc: 00000000 00000000 024b5aec 024b1f34 .........ZK.4.K.
0x0012dfcc: 00000000 00000000 024d8044 00db53e8 ........D.M..S..
0x0012dfdc: 00000000 0000006b 024b1f34 00000000 ....k...4.K.....
0x0012dfec: 00000000 1e113354 024d84e0 024b1de0 ....T3....M...K.
0x0012dffc: 00000001 024b8724 00000000 024b8728 ....$.K.....(.K.
0x0012e00c: 024d8059 00000000 00000000 00000000 Y.M.............
0x0012e01c: 00000001 024b7770 024d9bc4 024b8720 ....pwK...M. .K.
0x0012e02c: 1e111a03 024d9bc4 0012e054 00000001 ......M.T.......
0x0012e03c: 00000001 00000000 024b7274 024b8570 ........trK.p.K.
0x0012e04c: 0012e38c 024b8230 024b8728 00000001 ....0.K.(.K.....
0x0012e05c: 00000000 024b2da4 00db53e8 00000000 .....-K..S......
0x0012e06c: 00000083 024b8718 024b7770 9243b44a ......K.pwK.J.C.
0x0012e07c: 1e10f382 024b8230 024b85d0 024b7274 ....0.K...K.trK.
0x0012e08c: 00000001 00000000 00000000 024b2e4a ............J.K.
0x0012e09c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 1e138101 ................
0x0012e0ac: 024b8230 024b7274 024b7274 024b8230 0.K.trK.trK.0.K.
0x0012e0bc: 0012e38c 0012e0f0 0012e0f0 00db546c ............lT..
0x0012e0cc: 1e13958c 0012e38c 024b8230 0012e0f0 ........0.K.....
0x0012e0dc: 00000001 00000000 1e19153c 0012e38c ........<.......
0x0012e0ec: 3bd7b744 505c3a43 72676f72 46206d61 D..;C:\Program F
0x0012e0fc: 73656c69 6d6f435c 206e6f6d 656c6946 iles\Common File
0x0012e10c: 79505c73 6e6f6874 7479505c 326e6f68 s\Python\Python2
0x0012e11c: 694c5c31 69735c62 702e6574 00006379 1\Lib\site.pyc..
0x0012e12c: 7c90ee18 0012e164 00000005 7c910732 ...|d.......2..|
0x0012e13c: 20000000 00db07d8 00db0000 00000030 ... ........0...
0x0012e14c: 0012e13c 024b1d18 00db0164 00000028 <.....K.d...(...
0x0012e15c: 00000000 024b1d18 00000028 024b1d20 ......K.(... .K.
0x0012e16c: 00db0000 00db0460 00000028 0000e1b8 ....`...(.......
0x0012e17c: 00db0000 00db0000 00000000 0012e1c8 ................
0x0012e18c: 7c90ee18 7c9106f0 ffffffff 000106eb ...|...|........
0x0012e19c: 00000005 0012e0fc 00000000 0012e1f0 ................
0x0012e1ac: 7c90ee18 7c910570 ffffffff 7c91056d ...|p..|....m..|
0x0012e1bc: 77c2c2de 00db0000 00000000 77c2c2e3 ...w...........w
0x0012e1cc: 00000000 024b1d20 0012e38c 0012e38c .... .K.........
0x0012e1dc: 77c2c3e7 1e15c810 00db5760 0012e1cc ...w....`W......
0x0012e1ec: 00db546c 0012e9f8 1e139263 0012e38c lT......c.......
0x0012e1fc: 0012e234 77c5fce0 00db6f68 00000000 4......who......
0x0012e20c: 1e138b87 0012e38c 77c5fce0 0012e234 ...........w4...
0x0012e21c: 00000001 00000004 0012e38c 0012e38c ................
0x0012e22c: 024b1cbc 77c5fce0 505c3a43 72676f72 ..K....wC:\Progr
0x0012e23c: 46206d61 73656c69 6d6f435c 206e6f6d am Files\Common 
0x0012e24c: 656c6946 79505c73 6e6f6874 7479505c Files\Python\Pyt
0x0012e25c: 326e6f68 694c5c31 69735c62 702e6574 hon21\Lib\site.p
0x0012e26c: 73000079 2e657469 00637970 00000004 y..site.pyc.....
0x0012e27c: 1e17fcbd 7c910732 7c9106ab 7c9106eb ....2..|...|...|
0x0012e28c: 0000000a 00000022 00db5744 77c35c94 ...."...DW...\.w
0x0012e29c: 77c12070 1e134635 00dbb1dc 0012e2d4 p .w5F..........
0x0012e2ac: 0012e49c 0012e490 1e134461 00dbb1dc ........aD......
0x0012e2bc: 0012e2d4 0012e49c 0012e388 00000003 ................
0x0012e2cc: 1e134167 00dbb1dc 1e17fcbd 0012e49c gA..............
0x0012e2dc: 0012e308 0012e388 1e10b600 00db5718 .............W..
0x0012e2ec: 00000000 00000001 00000004 1e17fcbe ................
0x0012e2fc: 00000000 00000001 1e17fcb8 77c2c2e3 ...............w
0x0012e30c: 1e12c9bd 024b1cd0 00db553c 00db553c ......K.<U..<U..
0x0012e31c: 024b1bac 00db5588 0012e388 0012e38c ..K..U..........
0x0012e32c: 00000000 1e15c810 024b1c38 1e1387b6 ........8.K.....
0x0012e33c: 1e19153c 0012e38c 0012e38c 0012e38c <...............
0x0012e34c: 024b1cbc 00000004 1e10b600 00db5718 ..K..........W..
0x0012e35c: 00000000 00000001 1e138496 1e19153c ............<...
0x0012e36c: 1e19153c 024b1cbc 00000004 0012e388 <.....K.........
0x0012e37c: 1e10b600 00db5718 00000001 00000004 .....W..........
0x0012e38c: 65746973 00000000 00db0510 0000000f site............
0x0012e39c: 0000006c 00db0178 0000000a 00db0178 l...x.......x...
0x0012e3ac: 024b1c00 00db0510 0000000c 0000000c ..K.............
0x0012e3bc: 00db0178 00db0178 00000073 00db0178 x...x...s...x...
0x0012e3cc: 1e1387b6 1e19153c 0012e420 00db0548 ....<... ...H...
0x0012e3dc: 1e1387b6 1e19153c 0012e430 0012e430 ....<...0...0...
0x0012e3ec: 0012e430 0012e400 00000000 7c9105c8 0..............|
0x0012e3fc: 024b1bd0 0012e4cc 7c910551 00db07a8 ..K.....Q..|....
0x0012e40c: 7c91056d 00db5718 024b1bd8 00db5744 m..|.W....K.DW..
0x0012e41c: 00000007 0012e6d0 00000000 024b1c38 ............8.K.
0x0012e42c: 0000000b 75625f5f 00000038 00005f6e ....__bu8...n_..
0x0012e43c: 00db0000 0012e238 7c91056d 00000006 ....8...m..|....
0x0012e44c: 7c90ee18 7c9106f0 ffffffff 7c9106eb ...|...|.......|
0x0012e45c: 77c2c3c9 00db0000 00000000 77c2c3ce ...w...........w
0x0012e46c: 1e165159 00dbb2f8 00000000 1e165195 YQ...........Q..
0x0012e47c: 00000bd0 00db5718 1e16533b 00dbb2f8 .....W..;S......
0x0012e48c: 00000000 1e13835f 00000000 024b1bac ...._.........K.
0x0012e49c: 024b1bac 00dbb1dc 00db5718 1e10b658 ..K......W..X...
0x0012e4ac: 024b1cbc 024b1bac 024b1bac 00dbb1dc ..K...K...K.....
0x0012e4bc: 00dbb1dc 024b1bac 024b1bac 1e112edd ......K...K.....
0x0012e4cc: 00000000 024b1cbc 00dbb31c 00dbb31c ......K.........
0x0012e4dc: 00000000 00db5718 1e112de1 00db5718 .....W...-...W..
0x0012e4ec: 00dbb31c 00000000 00dbb31c 1e112d6f ............o-..
0x0012e4fc: 00db5718 00dbb31c 00000000 00dbb31c .W..............
0x0012e50c: 00dbb31c 1e105b3c 00db5718 00dbb31c ....<[...W......
0x0012e51c: 00000000 00db5718 00db553c 00dbb31c .....W..<U......
0x0012e52c: 1e105bdb 00db5718 00dbb31c 00db553c .[...W......<U..
0x0012e53c: 024b1bac 00db5718 1e139d06 00db5718 ..K..W.......W..
0x0012e54c: 1e18435c 024b1ca8 024b1bac 024b1bac \C....K...K...K.
0x0012e55c: 00dbb1dc 0012e6d0 024b1ca8 00400000 [email protected]
0x0012e56c: 00000000 1e138324 024b1ca8 1e19535c ....$.....K.\S..
0x0012e57c: 0012e6d0 00a40768 1e15222a 1e19535c ....h...*"..\S..
0x0012e58c: 1e151edb 200da9e9 213057f4 201a96e4 ....... .W0!... 
0x0012e59c: 0012e650 00000080 00400000 00a40768 [email protected]
0x0012e5ac: 00000000 7c910f46 000000f1 01804d00 ....F..|.....M..
0x0012e5bc: 01700000 01804cd8 00000001 0012e69c ..p..L..........
0x0012e5cc: 01700178 0012e69c 7c910e12 01700000 x.p........|..p.
0x0012e5dc: 7c91056d 000000ef 01804ce0 01804ce0 m..|.....L...L..
0x0012e5ec: 00000000 01804d08 01804cd8 0184de40 [email protected]
0x0012e5fc: 01804d20 01804ce0 0184f710 0184de38 M...L......8...
0x0012e60c: 017001a8 01700178 00000018 0184de38 ..p.x.p.....8...
0x0012e61c: 01700000 01804ce0 0184f718 00000007 ..p..L..........
0x0012e62c: 00000018 00000000 00000003 0184de40 [email protected]
0x0012e63c: 01805488 01700000 01804cd8 01700168 .T....p..L..h.p.
0x0012e64c: 00000000 505c3a43 72676f72 46206d61 ....C:\Program F
0x0012e65c: 73656c69 7463415c 73697669 5c6e6f69 iles\Activision\
0x0012e66c: 706d6156 20657269 6c42202d 6c646f6f Vampire - Bloodl
0x0012e67c: 73656e69 00000000 00000000 00000000 ines............
0x0012e68c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e69c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e6ac: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e6bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e6cc: 00000000 2008ed9a 201a36f0 201a3704 ....... .6. .7. 
0x0012e6dc: 00000000 201a371c 201a3728 00000000 .....7. (7. ....
0x0012e6ec: 201a3738 201a3748 00000000 201a375c 87. H7. ....\7. 
0x0012e6fc: 201a3768 00000000 00a40768 20186b00 h7. ....h....k. 
0x0012e70c: 201acd40 201acd4c 200fa891 00000094 @.. L.. ... ....
0x0012e71c: 00000005 00000001 00000a28 00000002 ........(.......
0x0012e72c: 76726553 20656369 6b636150 00003220 Service Pack 2..
0x0012e73c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e74c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e75c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e76c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e77c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e78c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e79c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e7ac: 200fc0f2 00a40768 10002f30 1000f5a0 ... h...0/......
0x0012e7bc: 21301764 00000000 20186b00 200fb4f3 d.0!.....k. ... 
0x0012e7cc: 00000000 1000f5a0 00a40768 21300c98 ........h.....0!
0x0012e7dc: 201cc6e0 20186b34 0012e814 00000001 ... 4k. ........
0x0012e7ec: 200a2384 1000cb2c 00000000 00400000 .#. ,[email protected]
0x0012e7fc: 009e0500 200fb6a2 00400000 1000f5a0 ....... [email protected]
0x0012e80c: 00a40768 10002f30 009d1290 100034b1 h...0/.......4..
0x0012e81c: 00400000 1000f5a0 00a40768 10002f30 [email protected]/..
0x0012e82c: 0012ea08 0000009c 009f1316 00400000 [email protected]
0x0012e83c: 00a30178 02020002 536e6957 206b636f x.......WinSock 
0x0012e84c: 00302e32 00a33828 00a30178 00a30178 2.0.(8..x...x...
0x0012e85c: 00a33810 00a33858 00a30178 00000002 .8..X8..x.......
0x0012e86c: 00a33840 00a30178 00a30188 00a33828 @8..x.......(8..
0x0012e87c: 00a30178 00a301a0 7c9143a1 00a30178 x........C.|x...
0x0012e88c: 00140168 00000000 00140000 0014d0d0 h...............
0x0012e89c: 00000000 1000b330 000000f6 1000b2f0 ....0...........
0x0012e8ac: 00000000 000000f9 7c919bd3 0012e972 ...........|r...
0x0012e8bc: 000000fc 00a30178 1000b324 00000002 ....x...$.......
0x0012e8cc: 00a30178 00000001 0012e970 00a30178 x.......p...x...
0x0012e8dc: 00a301a0 10000000 00a33840 0012e8d8 [email protected]
0x0012e8ec: 00000003 00a33828 00000000 00000003 ....(8..........
0x0012e8fc: 00a33810 00000000 00000003 00a33838 .8..........88..
0x0012e90c: 00a30168 00000000 00000000 00a33838 h...........88..
0x0012e91c: 00000018 00a33840 00a33820 00a30178 [email protected] 8..x...
0x0012e92c: 00000018 00003808 00a30000 0012e730 .....8......0...
0x0012e93c: 00002380 0012e97c 6e755218 676e696e .#..|....Running
0x0012e94c: ffffff00 7c9106eb 009fbe05 00a30000 .......|........
0x0012e95c: 00000000 00000010 0000009c 009f1316 ................
0x0012e96c: 00400000 0000009c 009f1316 00400000 [email protected]@.
0x0012e97c: 0012e9f8 009fba30 00a0e120 ffffffff ....0... .......
0x0012e98c: 0012ea08 009fbcfc 00000010 009fb7e9 ................
0x0012e99c: 00000010 00000001 009f3088 00000010 .........0......
0x0012e9ac: 009f1316 10003a04 1000cda4 10001700 .....:..........
0x0012e9bc: 00000063 1000cdac 000014a0 00000000 c...............
0x0012e9cc: 1000cdb8 10003a23 00400000 00000000 ....#:[email protected]
0x0012e9dc: 001423df 00000001 0000009c 009c0ef5 .#..............
0x0012e9ec: 00400000 0012e9e4 0012ce60 0012ffb0 [email protected]`.......
0x0012e9fc: 10003f14 1000a240 00000000 7c910331 [email protected]|
0x0012ea0c: 00401173 00400000 00000000 001423df [email protected]@......#..
0x0012ea1c: 00000001 019fdd60 00000000 0012ffc0 ....`...........
0x0012ea2c: 7ffdd000 00001dd4 505c3a43 72676f72 ........C:\Progr
0x0012ea3c: 46206d61 73656c69 7463415c 73697669 am Files\Activis
0x0012ea4c: 5c6e6f69 706d6156 20657269 6c42202d ion\Vampire - Bl
0x0012ea5c: 6c646f6f 73656e69 6d61765c 65726970 oodlines\vampire
0x0012ea6c: 6578652e 0012fb00 0012fcb8 0012ea94 .exe............
0x0012ea7c: 7c90dec2 7c801a7d ffffffff 0012eaac ...|}..|........
0x0012ea8c: 0012eab0 00000040 0012eae4 00000800 [email protected]
0x0012ea9c: 10032000 0012eabc 7c801ae8 ffffffff . .........|....
0x0012eaac: 10032000 00001000 00000040 0012eae4 . [email protected]
0x0012eabc: 0012ead8 6671216b 10032000 00000800 ....k!qf. ......
0x0012eacc: 00000040 0012eae4 00000800 0012fb04 @...............
0x0012eadc: 66712266 00000040 00000040 00000800 f"[email protected]@.......
0x0012eaec: 0012eaf8 0012fb1c 008979f8 c57a1037 .........y..7.z.
0x0012eafc: 75f18dc2 0012eb34 00140000 7c910732 ...u4.......2..|
0x0012eb0c: 00000045 00141378 00140000 00149a30 E...x.......0...
0x0012eb1c: 0012eb0c 1b927475 0012ed50 7c90ee18 ....ut..P......|
0x0012eb2c: 7c910738 ffffffff 7c910732 7c9106ab 8..|....2..|...|
0x0012eb3c: 7c9106eb 00000000 0012f068 0012f05c ...|....h...\...
0x0012eb4c: fd2f8f6b 666e7bdf 0ca397fe 0e229ec7 k./..{nf......".
0x0012eb5c: fa96a6f8 9e75c08b 8cc3208a 97412b4b ......u.. ..K+A.
0x0012eb6c: 941f55af 5edd99bc c7e04c40 00000010 .U.....^@L......
0x0012eb7c: 0012ebd0 0012ebd8 00000000 0012ebb4 ................
0x0012eb8c: 7c913134 0012feb8 0000000e 0012ebc0 41.|............
0x0012eb9c: 0012ebf4 0000001c 0012feb8 0000009c ................
0x0012ebac: 7ffdd000 00000000 0012ed00 7c812b9a .............+.|
0x0012ebbc: 0012ebd8 0000000e 00000000 019fdd60 ............`...
0x0012ebcc: 7c812bad 001e001c 0012ebf4 0080000e .+.|............
0x0012ebdc: 0012feb8 0000011c 00000005 00000001 ................
0x0012ebec: 00000a28 00000002 00650053 00760072 (.......S.e.r.v.
0x0012ebfc: 00630069 00200065 00610050 006b0063 i.c.e. .P.a.c.k.
0x0012ec0c: 00320020 00130000 0012ec54 7c915233 .2.....T...3R.|
0x0012ec1c: 0012ec3c 001300d4 00000000 00000010 <...............
0x0012ec2c: 00000000 0012ecd8 001310a0 f60e87fc ................
0x0012ec3c: 0012ec8c 7c9155c9 0012ed70 00000000 .....U.|p.......
0x0012ec4c: 00000001 0012ece0 001310a0 c0150008 ................
0x0012ec5c: 7ffdfbf8 00242068 002420a4 0012ef24 ....h $.. $.$...
0x0012ec6c: 7c915d7d 00242058 7ffdfc18 7c915db4 }].|X $......].|
0x0012ec7c: 7ffdfbf8 00241f18 00000000 0012ecf8 ......$.........
0x0012ec8c: 0012ece4 0012ec98 001310a0 00000000 ................
0x0012ec9c: 0012ece8 7c9153f5 0012ecc0 7c97c1c0 .....S.|.......|
0x0012ecac: 0012ece4 0012ecdc 0012ed4c 0012ee18 ........L.......
0x0012ecbc: 00000000 00000018 00000003 0012efc0 ................
0x0012eccc: 00000000 00000003 00000002 00000001 ................
0x0012ecdc: 00000000 00000000 0000032c 0012edac ........,.......
0x0012ecec: 7c915af1 01000003 00000002 00010300 .Z.|............
0x0012ecfc: 000083b8 0012ff3c 00402f0b 00000001 ....<..../@.....
0x0012ed0c: 7ffdd000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ed1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ed2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ed3c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ed4c: 001310a0 00000000 00000000 7c9153f5 .............S.|
0x0012ed5c: 0012ed78 7c97c248 0012ed9c 0012edd8 x...H..|........
0x0012ed6c: 00000000 020a0018 7ffdfc00 00009f9b ................
0x0012ed7c: 00000000 7c915707 00020000 0012eda4 .....W.|........
0x0012ed8c: 0012eda4 0012eda4 00000002 00000002 ................
0x0012ed9c: 0000032c 0012ee64 00000000 00009f9b ,...d...........
0x0012edac: 0012ef14 0012ee4c 0012ef14 7c915a00 ....L........Z.|
0x0012edbc: 0012ee00 7ffdfbf8 00241f18 7c915a65 ..........$.eZ.|
0x0012edcc: 00000000 7c97c2c0 00000000 00000000 .......|........
0x0012eddc: 7ffdfbf8 0012ef70 00000000 0012efc8 ....p...........
0x0012edec: 00000000 0012f168 00000000 0012ee70 ....h.......p...
0x0012edfc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 020a0018 ................
0x0012ee0c: 7ffdfc00 00000000 0012ee30 00000000 ........0.......
0x0012ee1c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ee2c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ee3c: 00000000 7c916999 00242068 7ffdf000 .....i.|h $.....
0x0012ee4c: 0012ef2c 7c9169a5 0012ee94 7c90efe3 ,....i.|.......|
0x0012ee5c: 0012ef1c 7c90ef43 ffffffff 0012ef1c ....C..|........
0x0012ee6c: 0012ef2c 0012eea8 00242068 00000000 ,.......h $.....
0x0012ee7c: 7c91691d 0012ef1c 7c916924 7ffdfbf8 .i.|....$i.|....
0x0012ee8c: 00242068 00000000 00000014 00000001 h $.............
0x0012ee9c: 00000000 00000000 00000010 0012f168 ............h...
0x0012eeac: 00000000 0012ef28 00000000 00000000 ....(...........
0x0012eebc: 00000000 020a0014 7ffdfc00 00000000 ................
0x0012eecc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012eedc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012eeec: 7c910833 7ffd0000 00000020 7c916999 3..|.... ....i.|
0x0012eefc: 00242108 7ffdf000 0012efe4 7c9169a5 .!$..........i.|
0x0012ef0c: 0012ef4c 7c90efe3 0012efd4 7c90ef43 L......|....C..|
0x0012ef1c: ffffffff 0012efd4 0012efe4 7ffdfbf8 ................
0x0012ef2c: 00242068 00000000 7c91691d 48544150 h $......i.|PATH
0x0012ef3c: 5c3a433d 676f7250 206d6172 656c6946 =C:\Program File
0x0012ef4c: 63415c73 69766974 6e6f6973 6d61565c s\Activision\Vam
0x0012ef5c: 65726970 42202d20 646f6f6c 656e696c pire - Bloodline
0x0012ef6c: 69625c73 433b5c6e 49575c3a 574f444e s\bin\;C:\WINDOW
0x0012ef7c: 79735c53 6d657473 433b3233 49575c3a S\system32;C:\WI
0x0012ef8c: 574f444e 3a433b53 4e49575c 53574f44 NDOWS;C:\WINDOWS
0x0012ef9c: 7379535c 336d6574 62575c32 433b6d65 \System32\Wbem;C
0x0012efac: 72505c3a 6172676f 6946206d 5c73656c :\Program Files\
0x0012efbc: 63697551 6d69546b 54515c65 74737953 QuickTime\QTSyst
0x0012efcc: 3b5c6d65 505c3a43 72676f72 46206d61 em\;C:\Program F
0x0012efdc: 73656c69 4954415c 63655420 6c6f6e68 iles\ATI Technol
0x0012efec: 6569676f 54415c73 43412e49 6f435c45 ogies\ATI.ACE\Co
0x0012effc: 532d6572 69746174 00000063 00000001 re-Static.......
0x0012f00c: 00000000 00000000 00000010 00000000 ................
0x0012f01c: 011136c9 000b000a 77dd02c7 00000000 .6.........w....
0x0012f02c: 00000000 7e4113bc 7ffdf000 77dd02a8 ......A~.......w
0x0012f03c: 00009f00 77dd02c7 00000050 00242508 .......wP....%$.
0x0012f04c: 77dd0288 7c913d00 0000004c 7e46e3e4 ...w.=.|L.....F~
0x0012f05c: 7ffdfbf8 00000000 00000020 77dd02a8 ........ ......w
0x0012f06c: 7ffdfbf8 00000000 0012f09c 00242108 .............!$.
0x0012f07c: 00000000 7ffdfbf8 0012eff8 7c90ee18 ...............|
0x0012f08c: 0012f144 7c90ee18 7c916928 ffffffff D......|(i.|....
0x0012f09c: 7ffdf000 0012f154 7c9169a5 0012f0bc ....T....i.|....
0x0012f0ac: 7c916924 00000216 0012f900 00000000 $i.|............
0x0012f0bc: 00000014 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f0cc: 00000010 00000000 ebb2bf0c 000d000c ................
0x0012f0dc: 667a8bba 00000000 00000000 66796000 ..zf.........`yf
0x0012f0ec: 7ffdf000 62075b1b f642d000 667a8bba .....[.b..B...zf
0x0012f0fc: 00000050 0012f11c 7c915041 0012f144 P.......AP.|D...
0x0012f10c: 001300e4 00000004 001300d4 00130000 ................
0x0012f11c: 0012f15c 7c915233 0012f144 001300d4 \...3R.|D.......
0x0012f12c: 00000000 00000010 00000000 0012f1e0 ................
0x0012f13c: 001310a0 f60e87fc 0012f194 7c9155c9 .............U.|
0x0012f14c: 0012f278 00000000 00000001 0012f1e8 x...............
0x0012f15c: 001310a0 c0150008 7ffdfbf8 00242068 ............h $.
0x0012f16c: 002420a4 0012f42c 7c915d7d 00242058 . $.,...}].|X $.
0x0012f17c: 7ffdfc18 7c915db4 7ffdfbf8 00241f18 .....].|......$.
0x0012f18c: 00000000 0012f200 0012f1ec 0012f1a0 ................
0x0012f19c: 001310a0 00000000 0012f1f0 7c9153f5 .............S.|
0x0012f1ac: 0012f1c8 7c97c1c0 0012f1ec 0012f1e4 .......|........
0x0012f1bc: 0012f254 0012f320 00000000 00000018 T... ...........
0x0012f1cc: 00000003 0012f4c8 00000000 00000003 ................
0x0012f1dc: 00000002 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f1ec: 0000032c 0012f2b4 7c915af1 01000003 ,........Z.|....
0x0012f1fc: 00000000 001310a0 0012f278 0012f214 ........x.......
0x0012f20c: 7c97c2c0 7c915b4f 00000040 00000000 ...|O[.|@.......
0x0012f21c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f22c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f23c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f24c: 00000000 00000000 001310a0 00000000 ................
0x0012f25c: 00000000 7c9153f5 0012f280 7c97c248 .....S.|....H..|
0x0012f26c: 0012f2a4 0012f2e0 00000000 020a0018 ................
0x0012f27c: 7ffdfc00 00009f9b 00000000 7c915707 .............W.|
0x0012f28c: 00020000 0012f2ac 0012f2ac 0012f2ac ................
0x0012f29c: 00000002 00000002 0000032c 0012f36c ........,...l...
0x0012f2ac: 00000000 00009f9b 0012f41c 0012f354 ............T...
0x0012f2bc: 0012f41c 7c915a00 0012f308 7ffdfbf8 .....Z.|........
0x0012f2cc: 00241f18 7c915a65 00000000 7c97c2c0 ..$.eZ.|.......|
0x0012f2dc: 00000000 00000000 7ffdfbf8 0012f478 ............x...
0x0012f2ec: 00000000 0012f4d0 00000000 0012f670 ............p...
0x0012f2fc: 00000000 0012f378 00000000 00000000 ....x...........
0x0012f30c: 00000000 020a0018 7ffdfc00 00000000 ................
0x0012f31c: 0012f338 00000000 00000000 00000000 8...............
0x0012f32c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f33c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 7c916999 .............i.|
0x0012f34c: 00242068 7ffdf000 0012f434 7c9169a5 h $.....4....i.|
0x0012f35c: 0012f39c 7c90efe3 0012f424 7c90ef43 .......|$...C..|
0x0012f36c: ffffffff 0012f424 0012f434 0012f3b0 ....$...4.......
0x0012f37c: 00242068 00000000 7c91691d 0012f424 h $......i.|$...
0x0012f38c: 7c916924 7ffdfbf8 00242068 00000000 $i.|....h $.....
0x0012f39c: 00000014 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f3ac: 00000010 0012f670 00000000 0012f430 ....p.......0...
0x0012f3bc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 020a0014 ................
0x0012f3cc: 7ffdfc00 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f3dc: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f3ec: 00000000 00000000 7c910833 7ffd0000 ........3..|....
0x0012f3fc: 00000020 7c916999 00242108 7ffdf000 ....i.|.!$.....
0x0012f40c: 0012f4ec 7c9169a5 0012f454 7c90efe3 .....i.|T......|
0x0012f41c: 0012f4dc 7c90ef43 ffffffff 0012f4dc ....C..|........
0x0012f42c: 0012f4ec 7ffdfbf8 00242068 00000000 ........h $.....
0x0012f43c: 7c91691d 0012f4dc 7c916924 7ffdfbf8 .i.|....$i.|....
0x0012f44c: 00242108 00000000 00000014 00000001 .!$.............
0x0012f45c: 00000000 00000000 00000010 0012f670 ............p...
0x0012f46c: 00000000 000d000c 77e702e7 00000000 ...........w....
0x0012f47c: 00000000 020a0018 7ffdf000 77e702c8 ...............w
0x0012f48c: 0012f400 77e702e7 00000000 00000000 .......w........
0x0012f49c: 77e702a8 00000000 0000004c 0012f73e ...w....L...>...
0x0012f4ac: 0012fcdf 000000ff 0012f4e4 7c832cc6 .............,.|
0x0012f4bc: 00142f38 00000220 0012f73e 0012fcdf 8/.. ...>.......
0x0012f4cc: 000000ff 7ffb003f 0012f538 00000000 ....?...8.......
0x0012f4dc: 00142f38 0012f540 0012f518 7c832c71 8/[email protected],.|
0x0012f4ec: 00142f38 0012f540 0012f740 0012fbe0 8/[email protected]@.......
0x0012f4fc: 0012fce0 7ffb003f 0012f538 00000220 ....?...8... ...
0x0012f50c: 0012f540 00000100 00000000 0012f978 @...........x...
0x0012f51c: 004074f1 000004e4 00000220 0012f540 [email protected] [email protected]
0x0012f52c: 00000200 0012fbe0 00000100 00000001 ................
0x0012f53c: 00000000 00010020 00030002 00050004 .... ...........
0x0012f54c: 00070006 00090008 000b000a 000d000c ................
0x0012f55c: 000f000e 00110010 00130012 00150014 ................
0x0012f56c: 00170016 00190018 001b001a 001d001c ................
0x0012f57c: 001f001e 00210020 00230022 00250024 .... .!.".#.$.%.
0x0012f58c: 00270026 00290028 002b002a 002d002c &.'.(.).*.+.,.-.
0x0012f59c: 002f002e 00310030 00330032 00350034 ../.0.1.2.3.4.5.
0x0012f5ac: 00370036 00390038 003b003a 003d003c 6.7.8.9.:.;.<.=.
0x0012f5bc: 003f003e 00410040 00430042 00450044 >[email protected]
0x0012f5cc: 00470046 00490048 004b004a 004d004c F.G.H.I.J.K.L.M.
0x0012f5dc: 004f004e 00510050 00530052 00550054 N.O.P.Q.R.S.T.U.
0x0012f5ec: 00570056 00590058 005b005a 005d005c V.W.X.Y.Z.[.\.].
0x0012f5fc: 005f005e 00410060 00430042 00450044 ^._.`.A.B.C.D.E.
0x0012f60c: 00470046 00490048 004b004a 004d004c F.G.H.I.J.K.L.M.
0x0012f61c: 004f004e 00510050 00530052 00550054 N.O.P.Q.R.S.T.U.
0x0012f62c: 00570056 00590058 007b005a 007d007c V.W.X.Y.Z.{.|.}.
0x0012f63c: 007f007e 008120ac 0191201a 2026201e ~.... ... ... & 
0x0012f64c: 20212020 203002c6 20390160 008d0152 ! ..0 `.9 R...
0x0012f65c: 008f017d 20180090 201c2019 2022201d }...... . . . " 
0x0012f66c: 20142013 212202dc 203a0160 009d0152 . . .."!`.: R...
0x0012f67c: 0178017d 00a100a0 00a300a2 00a500a4 }.x.............
0x0012f68c: 00a700a6 00a900a8 00ab00aa 00ad00ac ................
0x0012f69c: 00af00ae 00b100b0 00b300b2 00b500b4 ................
0x0012f6ac: 00b700b6 00b900b8 00bb00ba 00bd00bc ................
0x0012f6bc: 00bf00be 00c100c0 00c300c2 00c500c4 ................
0x0012f6cc: 00c700c6 00c900c8 00cb00ca 00cd00cc ................
0x0012f6dc: 00cf00ce 00d100d0 00d300d2 00d500d4 ................
0x0012f6ec: 00d700d6 00d900d8 00db00da 00dd00dc ................
0x0012f6fc: 00df00de 00c100c0 00c300c2 00c500c4 ................
0x0012f70c: 00c700c6 00c900c8 00cb00ca 00cd00cc ................
0x0012f71c: 00cf00ce 00d100d0 00d300d2 00d500d4 ................
0x0012f72c: 00f700d6 00d900d8 00db00da 00dd00dc ................
0x0012f73c: 017800de 00010020 00030002 00050004 ..x. ...........
0x0012f74c: 00070006 00090008 000b000a 000d000c ................
0x0012f75c: 000f000e 00110010 00130012 00150014 ................
0x0012f76c: 00170016 00190018 001b001a 001d001c ................
0x0012f77c: 001f001e 00210020 00230022 00250024 .... .!.".#.$.%.
0x0012f78c: 00270026 00290028 002b002a 002d002c &.'.(.).*.+.,.-.
0x0012f79c: 002f002e 00310030 00330032 00350034 ../.0.1.2.3.4.5.
0x0012f7ac: 00370036 00390038 003b003a 003d003c 6.7.8.9.:.;.<.=.
0x0012f7bc: 003f003e 00410040 00430042 00450044 >[email protected]
0x0012f7cc: 00470046 00490048 004b004a 004d004c F.G.H.I.J.K.L.M.
0x0012f7dc: 004f004e 00510050 00530052 00550054 N.O.P.Q.R.S.T.U.
0x0012f7ec: 00570056 00590058 005b005a 005d005c V.W.X.Y.Z.[.\.].
0x0012f7fc: 005f005e 00610060 00630062 00650064 ^._.`.a.b.c.d.e.
0x0012f80c: 00670066 00690068 006b006a 006d006c f.g.h.i.j.k.l.m.
0x0012f81c: 006f006e 00710070 00730072 00750074 n.o.p.q.r.s.t.u.
0x0012f82c: 00770076 00790078 007b007a 007d007c v.w.x.y.z.{.|.}.
0x0012f83c: 007f007e 008120ac 0192201a 2026201e ~.... ... ... & 
0x0012f84c: 20212020 203002c6 20390160 008d0152 ! ..0 `.9 R...
0x0012f85c: 008f017d 20180090 201c2019 2022201d }...... . . . " 
0x0012f86c: 20142013 212202dc 203a0161 009d0153 . . .."!a.: S...
0x0012f87c: 0178017e 00a100a0 00a300a2 00a500a4 ~.x.............
0x0012f88c: 00a700a6 00a900a8 00ab00aa 00ad00ac ................
0x0012f89c: 00af00ae 00b100b0 00b300b2 00b500b4 ................
0x0012f8ac: 00b700b6 00b900b8 00bb00ba 00bd00bc ................
0x0012f8bc: 00bf00be 00c100c0 00c300c2 00c500c4 ................
0x0012f8cc: 00c700c6 00c900c8 00cb00ca 00cd00cc ................
0x0012f8dc: 00cf00ce 00d100d0 00d300d2 00d500d4 ................
0x0012f8ec: 00d700d6 00d900d8 00db00da 00dd00dc ................
0x0012f8fc: 00df00de 00e100e0 00e300e2 00e500e4 ................
0x0012f90c: 00e700e6 00e900e8 00eb00ea 00ed00ec ................
0x0012f91c: 00ef00ee 00f100f0 00f300f2 00f500f4 ................
0x0012f92c: 00f700f6 00f900f8 00fb00fa 00fd00fc ................
0x0012f93c: 00ff00fe 0040bc8c 00000100 00000000 [email protected]
0x0012f94c: 00f700f6 00000100 0012f740 0012f540 [email protected]@...
0x0012f95c: 00000100 0012f540 00000100 0012ffb0 [email protected]
0x0012f96c: 0040322c 00408518 ffffffff 0012fef4 ,[email protected]@.........
0x0012f97c: 00405d17 00000000 00000200 0012fde0 .]@.............
0x0012f98c: 00000100 0012fbe0 00000100 000004e4 ................
0x0012f99c: 00000000 00000000 00000100 0012fde0 ................
0x0012f9ac: 00000100 0012fce0 00000100 000004e4 ................
0x0012f9bc: 00000000 00000001 0012fde0 00000100 ................
0x0012f9cc: 0012f9e0 000004e4 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012f9dc: 000004e4 02200248 02200220 02200220 ....H. . . . . .
0x0012f9ec: 02200220 02680220 02280228 02280228 . . .h.(.(.(.(.
0x0012f9fc: 02200220 02200220 02200220 02200220 . . . . . . . .
0x0012fa0c: 02200220 02200220 02200220 02200220 . . . . . . . .
0x0012fa1c: 02200220 02100248 02100210 02100210 . .H...........
0x0012fa2c: 02100210 02100210 02100210 02100210 ................
0x0012fa3c: 02100210 02840284 02840284 02840284 ................
0x0012fa4c: 02840284 02840284 02100210 02100210 ................
0x0012fa5c: 02100210 03810210 03810381 03810381 ................
0x0012fa6c: 03010381 03010301 03010301 03010301 ................
0x0012fa7c: 03010301 03010301 03010301 03010301 ................
0x0012fa8c: 03010301 03010301 02100301 02100210 ................
0x0012fa9c: 02100210 03820210 03820382 03820382 ................
0x0012faac: 03020382 03020302 03020302 03020302 ................
0x0012fabc: 03020302 03020302 03020302 03020302 ................
0x0012facc: 03020302 03020302 02100302 02100210 ................
0x0012fadc: 02200210 02200200 03020210 02100210 .. ... .........
0x0012faec: 02100210 02100200 02100301 02200301 .............. .
0x0012fafc: 02200301 02100220 02100210 02100210 .. . ...........
0x0012fb0c: 02100210 02000200 02100302 02200302 .............. .
0x0012fb1c: 03010302 02100248 02100210 02100210 ....H...........
0x0012fb2c: 02100210 02100210 02100312 02100210 ................
0x0012fb3c: 02100210 02100210 02140214 03120210 ................
0x0012fb4c: 02100210 02140210 02100312 02100210 ................
0x0012fb5c: 02100210 03010301 03010301 03010301 ................
0x0012fb6c: 03010301 03010301 03010301 03010301 ................
0x0012fb7c: 03010301 03010301 03010301 03010301 ................
0x0012fb8c: 02100301 03010301 03010301 03010301 ................
0x0012fb9c: 03020301 03020302 03020302 03020302 ................
0x0012fbac: 03020302 03020302 03020302 03020302 ................
0x0012fbbc: 03020302 03020302 03020302 03020302 ................
0x0012fbcc: 02100302 03020302 03020302 03020302 ................
0x0012fbdc: 03020302 03020120 07060504 0b0a0908 .... ...........
0x0012fbec: 0f0e0d0c 13121110 17161514 1b1a1918 ................
0x0012fbfc: 1f1e1d1c 23222120 27262524 2b2a2928 .... !"#$%&'()*+
0x0012fc0c: 2f2e2d2c 33323130 37363534 3b3a3938 ,-./0123456789:;
0x0012fc1c: 3f3e3d3c 43424140 47464544 4b4a4948 <=>[email protected]
0x0012fc2c: 4f4e4d4c 53525150 57565554 5b5a5958 LMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ[
0x0012fc3c: 5f5e5d5c 43424160 47464544 4b4a4948 \]^_`ABCDEFGHIJK
0x0012fc4c: 4f4e4d4c 53525150 57565554 7b5a5958 LMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ{
0x0012fc5c: 7f7e7d7c 0012fc94 00140000 7c90d4ea |}~............|
0x0012fc6c: 7c9180ff ffffffff 0012fca8 00000200 ...|............
0x0012fc7c: 0012fca0 7c911bff 009c0000 009c1000 .......|........
0x0012fc8c: 009c0000 009c1000 009c0001 009c0608 ................
0x0012fc9c: 0012fcc8 0012fcd4 7c91825d 00000200 ........]..|....
0x0012fcac: 109c1000 00000000 0000000b 009c0168 ............h...
0x0012fcbc: 009c0000 009c0001 7c9106eb 00000200 ...........|....
0x0012fccc: 009c0608 000000ad 0012ff04 7c911538 ............8..|
0x0012fcdc: 009c0000 7c9106eb 00000000 00000800 .......|........
0x0012fcec: 7ffdd000 00000000 17161514 1b1a1918 ................
0x0012fcfc: 1f1e1d1c 23222120 27262524 2b2a2928 .... !"#$%&'()*+
0x0012fd0c: 2f2e2d2c 33323130 37363534 3b3a3938 ,-./0123456789:;
0x0012fd1c: 3f3e3d3c 63626140 67666564 6b6a6968 <=>[email protected]
0x0012fd2c: 6f6e6d6c 73727170 77767574 5b7a7978 lmnopqrstuvwxyz[
0x0012fd3c: 5f5e5d5c 009c01a0 00000000 6b6a6968 \]^_........hijk
0x0012fd4c: 009c01a0 73727170 00000000 7b7a7978 ....pqrs....xyz{
0x0012fd5c: 7f7e7d7c 009c0608 87868584 009c1008 |}~.............
0x0012fd6c: 8f9e8d9c 00000000 00000000 009c0fe0 ................
0x0012fd7c: 009c0608 009c0608 a7a6a5a4 abaaa9a8 ................
0x0012fd8c: 00000000 009c0178 b7b6b5b4 009c0178 ....x.......x...
0x0012fd9c: 009c0178 e3e2e1e0 009c0c00 00000000 x...............
0x0012fdac: 00000000 00000008 d7f6f5f4 00000000 ................
0x0012fdbc: 0000000d 009c1a98 009c0c88 ebeae9e8 ................
0x0012fdcc: efeeedec f3f2f1f0 009c0178 fbfaf9f8 ........x.......
0x0012fddc: 009c0bb0 00000008 00000008 009c0178 ............x...
0x0012fdec: 0f0e0d0c 009c0758 009c0178 009c1298 ....X...x.......
0x0012fdfc: 009c0c08 7c9105c8 00148420 00000040 .......| [email protected]
0x0012fe0c: 009c0758 009c01e8 009c1aa0 0012ff14 X...............
0x0012fe1c: 009c0750 00000000 009c0178 009c01a0 P.......x.......
0x0012fe2c: 00000001 53525150 009c0000 009c0750 ....PQRS....P...
0x0012fe3c: 00000001 0012ff14 009c0178 0012ff14 ........x.......
0x0012fe4c: 7c910e12 009c0000 7c91056d 000000ad ...|....m..|....
0x0012fe5c: 009c0758 00000000 00000000 7c913281 X............2.|
0x0012fe6c: 009c0750 009c0178 009c0178 009c0758 P...x...x...X...
0x0012fe7c: 009c01a0 0012fe70 0000000b 009c0178 ....p.......x...
0x0012fe8c: 00000000 009c1290 ffffffff 009c1298 ................
0x0012fe9c: 009c0c08 00000101 00000011 00000000 ................
0x0012feac: 00000000 009c1298 00000458 009c0bb0 ........X.......
0x0012febc: 009c1290 009c0168 00000000 7c910945 ....h.......E..|
0x0012fecc: 7c91094e 019fdd60 00020000 7ffdd000 N..|`...........
0x0012fedc: 009c0178 00000808 7ffdd000 7c901005 x..............|
0x0012feec: 0012fed0 00000000 0012ff30 7c90ee18 ........0......|
0x0012fefc: 7c910970 7c97e4c0 7c8021b5 7c802011 p..|...|.!.|. .|
0x0012ff0c: 019fdd60 00000000 7ffdd000 019fdd60 `...........`...
0x0012ff1c: 00000014 0012ffc0 00405560 0012ff0c ........`[email protected]
0x0012ff2c: 00405e7e 00000065 0040100a 004014a5 ~^@[email protected]@.
0x0012ff3c: 00400000 00000000 001423df 00000001 [email protected]#......
0x0012ff4c: 019fdd60 7c90e1fe 7ffdd000 00000000 `......|........
0x0012ff5c: 001423df c038b438 00000044 00147410 .#..8.8.D....t..
0x0012ff6c: 00147420 00145400 00000000 00000000 t...T..........
0x0012ff7c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ff8c: 00000000 00000c01 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012ff9c: 00000000 00010001 00000000 0012ff4c ............L...
0x0012ffac: 0012ffc0 0012ffe0 0040322c 00408100 ........,[email protected]@.
0x0012ffbc: 00000000 0012fff0 7c816fd7 019fdd60 .........o.|`...
0x0012ffcc: 7c90e1fe 7ffdd000 8054ab38 0012ffc8 ...|....8.T.....
0x0012ffdc: 82d144f8 ffffffff 7c839aa8 7c816fe0 .D.........|.o.|
0x0012ffec: 00000000 00000000 00000000 0041209e ............. A.
0x0012fffc: 00000000 ....


----------

